# Outlook 2007 not receiving email



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

So I'm not sure if this thread belongs here exactly since it's a culmination of 3 aspects. You'll see. I apologize in advance if it's in the wrong spot.

So my dad got an Android device. He likes it, but the email...well. The phone refused to let me setup his email accounts. So I made him a gmail account and let that account check his 3 email accounts. Then setup the phone with this new gmail account.

Now the phone gets email from all 3 accounts. Starting today, only gmail is getting all his email. All my test messages arrive in the gmail inbox and not the outlook inbox. Upon removing the account from the gmail, outlook receives my test message.

I have setup gmail to leave a copy of the email on the server for other clients. They're all POP3, by the way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What happens if you make Outlook the default program?


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you referring to "default program in Windows"? If so Outlook is the default program. Gmail is only being used as a web interface and is just meant to pass mail to the Android phone.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that's what I meant. Is there a possibility Outlook sees GMail as spam? There seems to be some filter present as that's the only thing I can see based on the unusual behavior. GMail is compatible with POP3 so messages left on the server should be available to any device as long as passwords are entered.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

Corday said:


> Is there a possibility Outlook sees GMail as spam?


I'm not so sure that's the case. The 3 accounts he has are set up in Outlook and GMail. I think you think that the 3 accounts are setup in GMail and then Outlook is set up to read from GMail.

At first I had set Outlook to leave a copy on the server, but it ended up not resolving much. So I setup both GMail and Outlook to leave a copy on the server. I did this the day I posted and haven't checked on it since.

I'm wondering, would IMAP be an option? That'd be the last thing I'd like to do since one of the accounts is a business owned email-server and have only ever mentioned POP to me when I was getting the server info for Outlook.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think IMAP would make a difference. Have you checked yet to see if mail is left on server?


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not sure how to check this. My first instinct is to check the web interface of the emails. IE: the bellsouth and roadrunner web interfaces. The third is a bit harder, but I'm sure I can call up the guys in Arizona about it [the work server's location].


----------

